# As tempestades vistas lá por cima das nuvens (avião)



## Vince (2 Fev 2007 às 23:59)

*As tempestades e nuvens vistas lá de cima (avião)*


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2007 às 01:24)

São mais impressionantes vistas de cima, pelo menos as nuvens!  

A não ser que à superficie apareça algum gust front


----------



## Minho (3 Fev 2007 às 12:37)

Eu também já tive oportunidade de passar ao lado dessas enormes torres numa aproximação a um aeroporto. Devia ir a uma altura de 4000/5000 metros e olhar para baixo ver a torre e ver como ela continuava bem lá para cima, faz-nos sentir mesmo pequenos


----------



## tomalino (4 Fev 2007 às 01:25)

Grandes fotos 

Na primeira foto vê-se claramente que a corrente ascendente na nuvem ultrapassou a tropopausa! Deve ter sido uma tempestade bastante severa


----------



## Vince (5 Fev 2007 às 11:32)

Estas duas fotos não são de tempestades, mas de nevoeiro.
São muito interessantes, vejam lá se percebem porquê.









(c) Fotos: Daniel Mata  - Nov/2006


----------



## Angelstorm (5 Fev 2007 às 17:24)

Vince disse:


> Estas duas fotos não são de tempestades, mas de nevoeiro.
> São muito interessantes, vejam lá se percebem porquê.
> 
> 
> ...




Ponte 25 de Abril e o Cristo Rei.


----------



## dj_alex (5 Fev 2007 às 17:41)

Vince disse:


> Estas duas fotos não são de tempestades, mas de nevoeiro.
> São muito interessantes, vejam lá se percebem porquê.
> 
> 
> ...



O que vale é que agora a navegação já nao é muito visual...se não era um pesadelo voar assim


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2007 às 13:57)

*As tempestades e nuvens vistas lá de cima (avião)*

Mais umas fotos lá de cima.

Desta vez são fotografias tiradas por Mathieu Neuforge, um piloto da TAP que tem um excelente blogue chamado Pics From the Office  onde partilha fotografias tiradas do seu escritório   Tomara eu trabalhar num escritório com estas paisagens  Visitem o blogue que vale a pena.

Clicar nas imagens para aumentar




TCU's (Tower Cumulus) over Spain. We were enroute from Lisbon (LPPT) to Rome (LIRF) in A320 CS-TNM at FL380.




This is one of those big Cumulonimbus's or CB's that can be seen over Europe in the summer.




Fully developped CB




















Mountain wave revealed by clouds. A319 CS-TTA from Lisbon (LPPT) to Barcelona (LEBL). Present position over NVS VOR at FL380. Wind at FL380 was 005/100kts and hdg 060.




Shot taken from A320 CS-TNK from London Gatwick (EGKK) to Lisbon (LPPT).




Lenticular cloud formation over Eastern Spain (approaching TOBAL). A319 CS-TTO from Venice (LIPZ) to Lisbon (LPPT) at FL390.




This shot was taken from A319 CS-TTJ flying from Munich (EDDM) to Lisbon (LPPT).




This is a close up view of a contrail (condensation trail) left by another aircraft after its been exposed to the upper atmosphere for a while.




Clouds being drawn down the mountain slope by strong winds across the tops. This picture, one of my better ones, was taken shortly after taking off from Geneva (LSGG).




Ilha do Pico - Açores

(c) Mathieu Neuforge -  Pics from the Office


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Abr 2007 às 14:21)

Espectacular!


----------



## Mago (3 Abr 2007 às 14:22)

Ha tempos deu um documentário no National Geographic brutal a falar sobre as trovoadas, deu varios videos dos imensos flash dos relampagos, também deu testemunhos de pessoas que levaram com um raio em cima, e cuja vida nao voltou a ser a mesma. Pena que os nossos canais nao apostem mais em documentarios do genero.

As fotografias expostas aqui estão muito espectaculares.


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Abr 2007 às 14:25)

Neste topico tb tem algumas fotos porreiras de nuvens! Tiradas de um avião!

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=611


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2007 às 15:00)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Neste topico tb tem algumas fotos porreiras de nuvens! Tiradas de um avião!
> http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=611



 
Boas fotos, e então aquela do cristal de gelo é qualquer coisa de muito especial


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Abr 2007 às 15:28)

Vince disse:


> Boas fotos, e então aquela do cristal de gelo é qualquer coisa de muito especial



obrigado!

Só tenho pena de não andar mais vezes de avião!  

Mas este verão vou ao Brasil    Pode ser que passe por umas belas formações tropicais


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2008 às 15:02)

*(c) Christian Waser*
Poland, May 12, 2008
Link maior resolução: http://www.airliners.net/photo/LOT---Polish/Embraer-ERJ-170-100LR-170LR/1357719/L/






*(c) Danny H. Masson*
Japan, August 22, 2007
Link maior resolução: http://www.airliners.net/photo/Hokkaido-International-Airlines/Boeing-737-46M/1309275/L/







*(c) Paul Morley*
Cote d'Ivoire, April 13, 2008
Link maior resolução: http://www.airliners.net/photo/Emirates/Airbus-A340-313X/1344705/L/






*(c) Kenneth C. Iwelumo*
USA - Virginia, August 25, 2007
Link maior resolução: http://www.airliners.net/photo/Continental-Airlines/Boeing-737-524/1306365/L/


----------



## vitamos (29 Mai 2008 às 15:06)

este tópico é um regalo para os olhos


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2008 às 17:02)

Meu Deus, que imagens espectaculares!

Sem dúvida que de lá de cima é tudo muito mais belo...


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2008 às 17:45)

vitamos disse:


> este tópico é um regalo para os olhos



Completamente!

Tenho de marcar o meu baptismo de voo!


----------



## ACalado (29 Mai 2008 às 20:03)

belas fotos


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Mai 2008 às 21:07)

*A D O R E I *


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2008 às 22:16)

Muito boas fotos


----------



## rafaeltanga (16 Jun 2008 às 14:45)

Sensacional!
Muito legal estas fotos!!

Um site legal com uma infinidade de fotos espetaculares de nuvens é o The Cloud Appreciation Society  http://www.cloudappreciationsociety.org/

Boa diversão!!!


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Dez 2008 às 12:21)

É mesmo espectacular! muito boas fotos e tempestades


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 23:42)

Fantásticas


----------



## Vince (7 Mai 2009 às 12:04)




----------



## Vince (23 Set 2010 às 11:01)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NM-xj6qMiRQ"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## Knyght (23 Set 2010 às 13:17)

Magnificas imagens adorei da pontinha do pico por cima da nuvem mete respeito


----------



## fablept (1 Out 2010 às 02:46)

Segue mais umas fotos..





























Em 3D para quem tiver os óculos...









Hurricane Hunters Fonte das melhores fotos que já vi de furacões  


Olho do Furacão Rita (photoshop de 12frames)





Katrina?
















Olho do Furacão Earl (2010)


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2011 às 00:57)

Pena a má qualidade do vídeo (em night vision), de qualquer forma um espectáculo impressionante ...  e assustador.



> On a trip from Jackson, MS (KHKS) to Huntsville, AL (KHSV) on August 3rd, 2011, I witness perhaps the most spectacular natural light show I've yet seen! I'm very thankful to have been far enough away from those storms to have enjoyed getting to watch them without having to fight them! Within a couple hours of this video being taken, power was knocked out for much of town when the storms finally reached Huntsville! It even blew a Boeing 747 off its chocks and slid the nose 29 feet into a set of stairs causing significant damage! In order to record this video we used a 3rd generation night vision monocle and a Samsung Galaxy Tab. The music is Ebla by E. S. Posthumous.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hAm9m-zrP0"]Night Storm      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Ago 2011 às 15:22)

Excelentes fotos

Deixo aqui umas:


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Ago 2011 às 14:25)

Brutal


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 03:56)

Este tópico merece ser reactivado! Com certeza que todos os membros devem ter belas fotos de nuvens tiradas de avião.
Não encontro outro tópico dedicado ao tema, alguém tem ideia se existe?

Já há muitos anos que não viajo de avião. Costumava tirar dezenas ou centenas de fotos nas viagens, ou seja, ia toda a viagem colado à janela, a não ser que fosse de noite e mesmo assim se houvesse luzinhas lá em baixo fazia vídeo.
Ficam para já três fotos que estavam mais à mão, enquanto vou organizar melhor o que tenho. Mas o que realmente gostava era de ver as vossas fotos! 

Esta primeira não é de tempestades mas não resisto a mostrar uma vista conhecida, só que lá do alto, apanhada por sorte pois não é uma rota muito comum . A qualidade não é boa porque a janela estava bastante suja e apanhei a turbulência do jacto de um dos reactores.







E duas vistas do Atlântico tropical, perto da costa da Florida, EUA. Estas com uma janela numa posição perfeita e limpinha.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 01:44)

As fotos da mensagem anterior foram obtidas no dia 31 de Julho de 2007, cerca das 22:30 utc, ao largo da Florida.

A situação era esta:









Mais imagens captadas entre as 22:00 e as 23:20 utc desse dia. A hora local seriam menos 5 horas, portanto entre as 17:00 e as 18:20, hora em que a convecção é mais intensa.

Às *21:59*, ao largo da costa da Carolina do Sul/Virginia:






*22:19*, ao largo da costa da zona norte da Florida:






*22:21* (zoom nas células do horizonte):






*22:24* (aproximação ao aglomerado de células sob a bigorna maior):






*22:31:35* (início da entrada sob a bigorna, altitude ainda de cruzeiro, cerca de 10/11Km):






*22:32:10* (apenas 35 segundos depois da anterior, veja-se a subida da torre que perfurou a camada horizontal). Aqui começou a turbulência que obrigou a colocação dos cintos e impediu a continuação da sequência fotográfica.






*22:55* Depois de uns vinte minutos bastante interessantes e agitados  , pôde tirar-se os cintos de segurança. Luz sob a extensa bigorna da célula atravessada, já em descida:






*22.56* O aglomerado de células que teve de ser atravessado, mas em grande parte contornado, é deixado para trás (para noroeste, lado direito da foto) e levou o voo até sobre as Bahamas. Penso que o ilhote visível nesta imagem em baixo será Sandy Cay:






*23:07* Células no horizonte sobre a Florida:






*23:09* Dourado tropical, muita humidade, viragem para aproximação a Miami:











*23.11* Viragem completada, vista para norte:






*23:18:14* Descida, cumulus congestus inofensivos:






*23:19:49*






*23.29* Descida para MIA com céu encoberto mas sem chuva:


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jul 2015 às 01:07)

Fotos espetaculares @StormRic 

A vista aérea para estas células é brutal , obrigado pela partilha !

Onde arranjas-te aquelas duas cartas?


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2015 às 15:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos espetaculares @StormRic
> 
> A vista aérea para estas células é brutal , obrigado pela partilha !
> 
> Onde arranjas-te aquelas duas cartas?



Obrigado 

São as cartas de reanálise do NCEP, disponíveis no meteopt-clima:

http://www.meteopt.com/clima/reanalise-ncep/diario/peninsula-iberica


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2015 às 17:43)

Fantásticas fotos! 

Adoro viajar de avião, sempre que possível vou à janela e vou toda a viagem a olhar lá para baixo até ficar com dor de pescoço. 

Tenho algumas fotos das minhas viagens de avião, mas estão noutro computador que não tenho comigo aqui em Espanha, em Agosto quando estiver de férias vou ver se encontro algumas para partilhar aqui neste tópico, mas não têm a qualidade das fotos dignas de profissionais aqui postadas pelo @StormRic.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2015 às 19:38)

MSantos disse:


> Fantásticas fotos!
> 
> Adoro viajar de avião, sempre que possível vou à janela e vou toda a viagem a olhar lá para baixo até ficar com dor de pescoço.
> 
> Tenho algumas fotos das minhas viagens de avião, mas estão noutro computador que não tenho comigo aqui em Espanha, em Agosto quando estiver de férias vou ver se encontro algumas para partilhar aqui neste tópico, mas não têm a qualidade das fotos dignas de profissionais aqui postadas pelo @StormRic.



Obrigado , exactamente, dores de pescoço! Quando reservava a passagem de avião tentava sempre marcar logo o lugar no melhor sítio possível, conforme o avião, quando não conseguia chegava a pedir a alguém para trocar, tive sempre a sorte das pessoas serem simpáticas. A qualidade da janela e o estado de limpeza são neste tipo de fotografia o mais determinante do resultado. Para diminuir a visibilidade da sujidade dos vidros, usa-se uma abertura o maior possível, f/3,5 por exemplo, e cola-se a objectiva o mais perto possível do vidro; também convém limpar com um toalhete; quando há deposição de cristais de gelo ou embaciado entre duas superfícies da janela, devido à humidade interior e o extremo frio exterior, é que não há nada a fazer. E sobretudo é uma questão de sorte nas áreas nebulosas que o avião atravessa. Houve viagens que eram um desapontamento. Numa certa viagem o espectáculo estava todo do outro lado do avião, mas como ia completamente lotado não tive a lata de incomodar alguém para trocar de lugar; e era uma travessia dos Alpes  

Estas oportunidades são raras assim como as fotos que se vêem, o espectáculo suplanta sempre a menos boa qualidade, seja qual fôr a câmara, e é isso que importa. Venham de lá fotos!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jul 2015 às 20:00)

StormRic disse:


> Este tópico merece ser reactivado! Com certeza que todos os membros devem ter belas fotos de nuvens tiradas de avião.


Fantásticas! 
Apesar de saber que não tenho muita coisa vou ver o que se arranja. A maioria não deve ser de tempestades certamente, e ainda bem! Quando vou lá em cima agradeço que a coisa seja o menos turbulenta possível!


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2015 às 20:28)

Um Tornado em Kansas, fotografado a partir de um avião.  Registo muito raro,





(c) Cristina Genovoa


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2015 às 12:31)

Fotografias de ontem à tarde no leste de Espanha, tiradas por um piloto dum voo Alicante-Manchester











(c) https://twitter.com/JetMan_Dave







Num aparte, a célula que está mais a norte na imagem de satélite, em Castellón, gerou saraiva deste calibre:


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jul 2015 às 19:26)

B


Vince disse:


> Fotografias de ontem à tarde no leste de Espanha, tiradas por um piloto dum voo Alicante-Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa saraiva  Se acertasse em alguém era capaz de deixar uma pessoa inconsciente! Boas fotos


----------

